# Counter Strike Physical Memory Problems



## furyownage (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I recently installed Counter Strike (the Original) on my computer. I go to to open the game and all of a sudden a box appears saying that i have negative 1300000 something physical memory and counter strike requires at least 16 mb. I don't know what the problem is. Is it beacuse I don't have a video card?

AMD Athlon X2 5000 Processor
3GB Crucial RAM(a 2gb and a 1gb sticks)
500GB Seagate Hard Drive
Biostar nforce430/GeForce 6150 motherboard(latest drivers)
Windows Vista x64 SP1


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try using the "Run As Administrator" option. And make sure you have any and all patches for the game and make sure Steam is the latest version as well.


----------



## furyownage (Dec 25, 2008)

Ive tried the run as administrator option but i will tyy the patches for counter strike as my steam is up to date. thank you though


----------

